# Who is up for a "Stuff the PB VW Bug Day"????



## etexas

We tried it before, we got quite a few members in. I was looking at a question someone asked about the highest "volume" day, the hits include web crawlers and searches and such, BUT it would be cool to shoot for a Member record! We need to set a time (be specific with those time zones, I suggest using Central since I think? that is where the bulk of our members are, a day, and a Stuff the PB Bug Thread to "check in" and be willing to commit about 60 minutes to this NOBLE challenge! What say ye? Time and date people stuff the PB Bug! Lets do it!!!!

-----Added 3/27/2009 at 05:55:20 EST-----

OK, I checked back on the last time I tried this. We had about 80 members online at once BUT, I had the flu or something so between the fever and pain pills it was not well planned. So better organization and no fever/pain pill hallucinations from my end....it could be a lot bigger!


----------



## Richard King

Sounds like something that might happen on April Fools day


----------



## etexas

Richard King said:


> Sounds like something that might happen on April Fools day


Hey, I am all open for the 1st! We should do it: The RECORD NUMBER of PB Members online at once. The point being....there is no point! That is the fun of it! I always like let's see if we can do it as such an amazing, if simple motivator.


----------



## PresbyDane

I am in


----------



## etexas

Re4mdant said:


> I am in


Martin!!!!!! You ROCK! Martin is down with it! Come on!


----------



## Skyler

What day of the week is April 1?

Hmm... Wednesday...

I can log in between 12:30 and 3:00 EDT(I forget how that translates to Central time...)


----------



## MrMerlin777

I'm game. Just let me know times.


----------



## etexas

Skyler said:


> What day of the week is April 1?
> 
> Hmm... Wednesday...
> 
> I can log in between 12:30 and 3:00 EDT(I forget how that translates to Central time...)


Cool! Think about it people this can be fun, slap in an MP3 you want to listen to do your usual PB Biz...and say hello on the PB Bug Thread....so easy!


----------



## Marrow Man

If I commit, will I be able to whear the wig?


----------



## Scottish Lass

Skyler said:


> What day of the week is April 1?
> 
> Hmm... Wednesday...
> 
> I can log in between 12:30 and 3:00 EDT(I forget how that translates to Central time...)



Um, you just subtract one hour... 

Oh, and I can do it before four Central time.


----------



## etexas

Scottish Lass said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> What day of the week is April 1?
> 
> Hmm... Wednesday...
> 
> I can log in between 12:30 and 3:00 EDT(I forget how that translates to Central time...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, you just subtract one hour...
Click to expand...

 Oh yes thanks Anna! You will be joining this little function won't you?


----------



## Theognome

Wednesday, eh? I suppose something can be deranged...

Theognome


----------



## etexas

Theognome said:


> Wednesday, eh? I suppose something can be deranged...
> 
> Theognome


LOL! I like that Bill! Because stuffing the bug....is all about being deranged!


----------



## OPC'n

I will do it too, but it has to be after april 12th cuz I'm going to Canada to visit my sister and won't be online till the 13th.


----------



## Theogenes

I'm in!


----------



## he beholds

I'm in, and April 1st sounds great. April 3-April 198th I can't promise anything. I would be able to try during those times, but will be out of town and people might not appreciate my vacationing to the PB!

Can an admin reset the ticker? I don't know if we'll get more than 856 or whatever it is. I'm not being a pessimist, but I'd hate for the record not to show because it was less than that. And if it is more, it'd still show up as such!


----------



## etexas

he beholds said:


> I'm in, and April 1st sounds great. April 3-April 198th I can't promise anything. I would be able to try during those times, but will be out of town and people might not appreciate my vacationing to the PB!
> 
> Can an admin reset the ticker? I don't know if we'll get more than 856 or whatever it is. I'm not being a pessimist, but I'd hate for the record not to show because it was less than that. And if it is more, it'd still show up as such!



Alright! Jessi is in!


----------



## Scottish Lass

etexas said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> What day of the week is April 1?
> 
> Hmm... Wednesday...
> 
> I can log in between 12:30 and 3:00 EDT(I forget how that translates to Central time...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, you just subtract one hour...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes thanks Anna! You will be joining this little function won't you?
Click to expand...


But of course! My schedule's pretty flexible, so whatever y'all decide is fine.


----------



## etexas

scottish lass said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scottish lass said:
> 
> 
> 
> um, you just subtract one hour...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes thanks anna! You will be joining this little function won't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but of course! My schedule's pretty flexible, so whatever y'all decide is fine.
Click to expand...

kool!


----------



## ww

I'm all for frivolous exercises.


----------



## etexas

whitway said:


> I'm all for frivolous exercises.



Hey...thats the point....I mean non-point.....well you understand!

-----Added 3/27/2009 at 01:13:13 EST-----

SUGGESTION BASED ON FEEDBACK: April 1st STARTING AT 3:00 PM EST????????????????


----------



## Idelette

Marrow Man said:


> If I commit, will I be able to whear the wig?



LOL! I think you should wear the wig! 

I'm in too, I'm pretty flexible...just tell me the day and the time...and I'll be here!


----------



## etexas

In His Grip said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I commit, will I be able to whear the wig?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I think you should wear the wig!
> 
> I'm in too, I'm pretty flexible...just tell me the day and the time...and I'll be here!
Click to expand...

For the beer folk looks like she is bringing the suds!


----------



## Idelette

etexas said:


> In His Grip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I commit, will I be able to whear the wig?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I think you should wear the wig!
> 
> I'm in too, I'm pretty flexible...just tell me the day and the time...and I'll be here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the beer folk looks like she is bringing the suds!
Click to expand...


I'll bring the beer ...if you bring the chips the salsa....


----------



## etexas

In His Grip said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In His Grip said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I think you should wear the wig!
> 
> I'm in too, I'm pretty flexible...just tell me the day and the time...and I'll be here!
> 
> 
> 
> For the beer folk looks like she is bringing the suds!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll bring the beer ...if you bring the chips the salsa....
Click to expand...

This is going to be one MESSY VW Bug...good thing it is virtual.


----------



## LawrenceU

I'm in.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

I'm in. April 1st at 3:00 EST sounds fine! 

Woot! I've never stuffed a bug before!


----------



## OPC'n

OH I can do April 1st I don't leave till the 2nd! 4pm central time?


----------



## jwithnell

How can a former bug driver miss this?
File:Volkswagen Beetle .jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
beeeeeepp!


----------



## he beholds

Jean, was that yours? It is beautiful!

-----Added 3/27/2009 at 05:17:13 EST-----

We need a sticky or one of those, "everyone must read" messages!!


----------



## Scottish Lass

sjonee said:


> OH I can do April 1st I don't leave till the 2nd! 4pm central time?



Nope, 2 pm Central, 3 pm Eastern.


----------



## Marrow Man

In His Grip said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I commit, will I be able to whear the wig?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I think you should wear the wig!
> 
> I'm in too, I'm pretty flexible...just tell me the day and the time...and I'll be here!
Click to expand...


Thanks for the affirmation! BTW, flexible is exactly what we need -- with that many folks in the VW at one time, we need limber limber limber!!!

BTW, is it just me, or is sjonee's new avatar freaking some other folks out? I had nightmares as a kid about the Headless Horseman. Sarah, you need a wig on that avatar!!!


----------



## OPC'n

Marrow Man said:


> In His Grip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I commit, will I be able to whear the wig?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I think you should wear the wig!
> 
> I'm in too, I'm pretty flexible...just tell me the day and the time...and I'll be here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the affirmation! BTW, flexible is exactly what we need -- with that many folks in the VW at one time, we need limber limber limber!!!
> 
> BTW, is it just me, or is sjonee's new avatar freaking some other folks out? I had nightmares as a kid about the Headless Horseman. Sarah, you need a wig on that avatar!!!
Click to expand...


Hehehe! Isn't it just the coolest thing you've seen all day? hehehe


----------



## Marrow Man

Yeah, so cool, I won't be able to sleep tonight!


----------



## OPC'n

Hey! I"m not that scary looking am I?


----------



## Theognome

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> I'm in. April 1st at 3:00 EST sounds fine!
> 
> Woot! I've never stuffed a bug before!



They do it all the time in Korea, Thailand and other Far Eastern countries. Stuffed bugs, be they beetles, moth larvae or whatever are a delicacy to such folk. 

Theognome


----------



## Marrow Man

It's no longer phear the wig -- now it's fear the headless woman from WI.


----------



## Theognome

Marrow Man said:


> It's no longer phear the wig -- now it's fear the headless woman from WI.



Ichabod Jonee?

Theognome


----------



## Richard King

i guess i better sign on before all the crowd followers clog it up


----------



## OPC'n




----------



## Scottish Lass

Just entered it on the PB calendar. Hop over there and set a reminder if you need one.


----------



## Skyler

sjonee said:


> Hey! I"m not that scary looking am I?



Naaw. I'm not scared.

No, really, I'm not. I'm just shivering because I'm cold.


----------



## jwithnell

Naw, that wasn't my bug -- mine was yellow and received the lackluster care that a college student is likely to offer, at least where appearance was concerned. My father instilled a deep reverence for the actual mechanics though, a perspective that sticks with me to this day.


----------



## APuritansMind

I'm in.


----------



## ww

Scottish Lass said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH I can do April 1st I don't leave till the 2nd! 4pm central time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, 2 pm Central, 3 pm Eastern.
Click to expand...


1pm MST for me! I'll be there!


----------



## Berean

I'm in for Fools' Day @ 2 PM Central


----------



## Jesus is my friend

I can log in before work at 7am EST but I wont be home till 10pm ish does this still count?-does anyone else here work during the week?,I wish you could pick a weekend night when theres a greater likelihood of us all being around,I leave some soda and Doritoes (cool ranch) out for you guys if you come by in the afternoon


----------



## Rich Koster

I'm on the road at the key time. If I just log on a thread and leave the computer there all day , does it count????????????????


----------



## Scottish Lass

Rich Koster said:


> I'm on the road at the key time. If I just log on a thread and leave the computer there all day , does it count????????????????



Actually, it should, unless your computer goes so idle that it disconnects from the internet (but I doubt you're on dialup if you're even suggesting it!)


----------



## OPC'n

whitway said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH I can do April 1st I don't leave till the 2nd! 4pm central time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, 2 pm Central, 3 pm Eastern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1pm MST for me! I'll be there!
Click to expand...


Well, then I won't be there...bummer!


----------



## Marrow Man

I was hoping Sarah would there; she's head and shoulders above the rest of us. Kinda. Sorta. Or at least she used to be, until her head went missing.


----------



## OPC'n

Marrow Man said:


> I was hoping Sarah would there; she's head and shoulders above the rest of us. Kinda. Sorta. Or at least she used to be, until her head went missing.



Alright, I lost my head for awhile but I'll go find it again! I don't want you having nightmares!


----------



## Marrow Man

Too late!

But since you're headed that way...


----------



## OPC'n

There! I'm coming out of my vortex!


----------



## Rich Koster

Scottish Lass said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the road at the key time. If I just log on a thread and leave the computer there all day , does it count????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it should, unless your computer goes so idle that it disconnects from the internet (but I doubt you're on dialup if you're even suggesting it!)
Click to expand...


No, I'm on the hovercraft Nebuchadnezzar, pirating a low power signal into the matrix


----------



## Rangerus

count me in. I'll even bring my Arminianism deodorant that day. Though it is intended for all, please be warned, it might wear off.


----------



## Staphlobob

Wed., April 1st at 3 p.m. Must put it in my calendar.


----------



## Marrow Man

sjonee said:


> There! I'm coming out of my vortex!



I guess now you're headed for recovery. Soon you'll be headed to Canada for vacation!!!


----------



## etexas

Rich Koster said:


> I'm on the road at the key time. If I just log on a thread and leave the computer there all day , does it count????????????????


Rich YES it would!  By the way I KNOW most of you have smart phones!!!!! If you are somewhere at the "key time" take a 10 minute coffee/smoke/restroom/or snack break and PILE IN the PB Bug.


----------



## OPC'n

Marrow Man said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> There! I'm coming out of my vortex!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess now you're headed for recovery. Soon you'll be headed to Canada for vacation!!!
Click to expand...


Yep! And I'm taking that beautiful little girl in my avatar with me! Although, now she isn't so little!


----------



## etexas

*BUMP* To remind all who are planning to cram the PB Bug and for those who may not have seen it! Mark those Calendars!


----------



## baron

Will it be ok to log on a couple minutes after 3 eastern time?


----------



## etexas

baron said:


> Will it be ok to log on a couple minutes after 3 eastern time?


Oh yes! I think we can get a lot of people "in" if we work in say a 45 minute frame!


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

it's almost that day!


----------



## etexas

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> it's almost that day!


Chubby people in first....where is Josh! LOL! He is so gonna kick my rump when he reads this...yet oddly.....I still post it anyway!


----------



## Berean

Uncle Tex, do you seriously think we have a chance at breaking the "Most users ever online was 856" record? It seems the average daily onboard number at any given time runs around 50+
You'd better start working the phone banks.


----------



## etexas

Berean said:


> Uncle Tex, do you seriously think we have a chance at breaking the "Most users ever online was 856" record? It seems the average daily onboard number at any given time runs around 50+
> You'd better start working the phone banks.


NO! That number includes search engines, web-crawlers, and viewers! This a PB MEMBERS online high-tide is USUALLY about 50. We got around 80 Members last time, and that was "spur of the moment", this time hopefully we can equal or excel that figure! PAX.


----------



## Berean

So is ~80 the number we're hoping to break? What's our goal? You're the Coach.


----------



## Theognome

April Fools!

Theognome


----------



## Berean

Theognome said:


> April Fools!
> 
> Theognome



Us? or just the date?


----------



## Theognome

Berean said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> April Fools!
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Us? or just the date?
Click to expand...


Yes.

Theognome


----------



## he beholds

So, is this happening? Did anyone reset the counter so we can even see how many come on...you know, just in case it's less than 865...


----------



## Scottish Lass

Should be thirty minutes from now, right?


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

I'm here, what did I miss?


----------



## Berean

Where's the crowd??  April Fools?


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

?


----------



## LawrenceU

The guests are going for a record!


----------



## rescuedbyLove

....just...checking in....


----------



## Scottish Lass

Yeah, we do have nearly 200 guests, but fewer than fifty members!


----------



## rescuedbyLove

Where's etexas?


----------



## he beholds

Who is missing?


----------



## Berean

rescuedbyLove said:


> Where's etexas?



Good question. Uncle Max??  Coach?


----------



## rescuedbyLove

Berean said:


> rescuedbyLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's etexas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. Uncle Max??  Coach?
Click to expand...


He better not be outside smoking!!!


----------



## Staphlobob

I'm heeeeer!!! 

Sorry, but it's 3:15 p.m. and now I've gotta go.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

Wow, maybe he was playing a prank on us...hmm.  If so, he sure got me!


----------



## Marrow Man

Ummm, I hate to be the bearer of bad tidings, but I believe etexas has been temporarily suspended from the PB.

This is not an AF's joke, btw.


----------



## DMcFadden

I just got back from a two week cruise to Hawaii this morning and had limited internet access while on ship. So, not knowing about this stunt, I have stumbled into it unawares. So is this the real deal or an April Fool's Day stunt?


----------



## he beholds

Marrow Man said:


> Ummm, I hate to be the bearer of bad tidings, but I believe etexas has been temporarily suspended from the PB.
> 
> This is not an AF's joke, btw.



I'm calling shenanigans, Marrow Man.

I think Uncle Tex is really lurking unsigned in, so he can laugh at us for putting our hearts and souls into this awesome display of PB love.


----------



## Scottish Lass

DMcFadden said:


> I just got back from a two week cruise to Hawaii this morning and had limited internet access while on ship. So, not knowing about this stunt, I have stumbled into it unawares. So is this the real deal or an April Fool's Day stunt?



It was intended to be the real deal (at least, by many of us), but we may have fallen a little short of our goal.


----------



## Marrow Man

he beholds said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, I hate to be the bearer of bad tidings, but I believe etexas has been temporarily suspended from the PB.
> 
> This is not an AF's joke, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm calling shenanigans, Marrow Man.
> 
> I think Uncle Tex is really lurking unsigned in, so he can laugh at us for putting our hearts and souls into this awesome display of PB love.
Click to expand...


Well, I have no doubt that the e-man is out there somewhere having a laugh at us (he might even be one of those 200 guests ), but I assure you there are not shenanigans on my part. I'm not even Irish.


----------



## rescuedbyLove

I missed a nap for this!


----------



## Marrow Man

rescuedbyLove said:


> I missed a nap for this!



No kidding! You are all going to phear the wig because of this!


----------



## rescuedbyLove

Marrow Man said:


> rescuedbyLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> I missed a nap for this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No kidding! You are all going to phear the wig because of this!
Click to expand...


I'm going to burn that wig someday!!!


----------



## Theogenes

So did we stuff the bug?


----------



## ww

I'm late to the party.


----------



## Scottish Lass

56 members...


----------



## rescuedbyLove

63 now!!!


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist

Here I am late as usual. Just passing through, check on ya'll later.


----------



## Skyler

Sorry, I didn't make it until 3:55 because I had to stop by the post office on the way home. Ah well.


----------



## Scottish Lass

66 now, so apparently better late than never!


----------



## Marrow Man

Ya'll didn't miss much...


----------



## ww

We would have to beat 856??? I'm packing up my ball and bat and going home.


----------



## Richard King

Am I too late?
I had to work late to support the dreams of my President.


----------



## Theognome

We all got robbed!

The one guy who sought the hardest to make this happen, a certain etexas, was a NO SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Burn him at the stake!!!!!!!!

Theognome


----------



## Marrow Man

Ummm, folks, there's a very good reason etexas didn't join us. See # 86 above.

And I'm still not kidding.


----------



## Theognome

Marrow Man said:


> Ummm, folks, there's a very good reason etexas didn't join us. See # 86 above.
> 
> And I'm still not kidding.



Um... sorry. I didn't see that.

Theognome


----------

